# Mega Ray bulb questions



## TURTLE75 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 2 juvenile teg's and need to get new bulbs. Both are currently housed in separate enclosures until they are a bit bigger for their new enclosure. Each cage is 4x2x2 currently. Will the 100 watt from mega ray be the right size? My reptile room air temps average 72-75 degrees. I have read that the mvb's don't run as hot as standard spot or incandescents. I don't want to get too big of a bulb and or too small in wattage. I imagine they will only be in these enclosures for another few months before they go into a 5x10x4 cage. Any tips would be great.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

It all depends on the bulb's distance from the floor of the enclosure. I've never used Mega Ray bulbs, only Powersun, but I imagine that they shouldn't be too different. I use a 125 watt, and that barely cuts it. Try hanging the bulb above the basking spot, let it warm up, and take the temp directly below it. If it's below 110 degrees Fahrenheit, lower the bulb closer to the floor until you get the temps high enough. If you've got the bulb as low as it can go while still letting your tegu fit underneath, upgrade the bulb. I would upgrade to at least a 150 watt... That should give you plenty of heat and enough space underneath to fit a couple of adult gu's.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 7, 2009)

I have both MegaRay and PowerSun now. I find the MegaRay hotter than the PowerSun and both are 100W. I'm in the process of building enclosures and just finished a 4x2x2 that's all wood, completely enclosed with 7 1" holes across the back for ventilation and a plexi window for a door on the front. The hole on top for lighting shining down through the top of the cage is screened off with 1/2" hardware cloth. The hole is slightly larger around than the dome housing the bulb. The PowerSun I'm using on that cage at the moment is producing a basking spot of about 94-96 degrees F. focused on top of a half log. Today I'll move the log and switch it out for a "good" hotrock.(chopped the cord off) elevated by substrate and a couple bricks and see if that helps bump temps a bit.
The temperature in the room is between 72 and 78 degrees. 
The cool side of the enclosure seems to roughly around room temp +2 degrees.
With the relative temperatures I'm experiencing here in the basement where I've moved to, I'm thinking 160W would have been the way to go. We'll see. The new enclosures I have in mind incorporate rigid 1" insulation to help retain heat since I'm sure it will be cold down here during winter.(though, there is a wood burning stove in the area where the herps are.  )


----------



## Beasty (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok... I changed the Powersun for the MegaRay in the 4x2x2. I simply switched the domes out. The new dome is an industrial one I got from the hardware store which is actually a better reflector of heat(and bigger-used it as a template to cut the hole for the light) than the painted ones you get at the pet store. 
The result:
98-99 degrees in the focal area vs the PowerSun's 94-96.
Now I'll try switching the log out for the "good" hotrock and bricks.

Off to the hardware store for mulch ordering and halogen bulbs.
:bolt


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kool beasty, keep me posted also cause I was trying to decide from the 2 your using also. What im reading is helping out alot, Thanks


----------



## Beasty (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, if you're trying to figure between the 2 mvbs, I like the MegaRay. It's got a magnified/thick lens area where the PowerSun doesn't.(and it's hotter + more UV for longer AND it's cheaper :sobo :roon ) This is the type lens area like you'd find on an indoor/outdoor flood bulb. This is preferable to me for use with a tegu(or pretty much anything else) as this thicker glass will resist or simply shrug off splashed water or...guts. A thinner bulb, like an infra red heat lamp, or regular bulb, for instance, will explode when it's hot and hit with such things. Been there done that! I'm not sure if a PowerSun will explode like that but I'm not performing the experiment to prove a point!  I did pick 'em up crazy cheap but I ain't rich!

I ordered mulch in today at my local ACE Hardware for $4.79 per 2sq.ft. bag. GOT to love that!(can NOT buy it anywhere in the STATE of Utah!)
Then I went to Home Depot and picked up a nice 12" retention wall "stone"(solid red concrete) to put under the MegaRay to see the difference in heating. I'll let ya know.

Also I picked up a GE par38 flood halogen 120W indoor/outdoor bulb just to be certain I'm good on heating for sure. This might be a bit much, we'll find out! If nothing else it should come in handy with the bigger enclosures when built.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've actually heard a lot of complaints about the mega rays... Some people have said that the glass reflector filters out a lot of the UV. There's been more than one account of Tegus experiencing early stages of MBD while using mega rays, then switching to the powersun and the MBD going away completely. If you start seeing twitchy toes, get some d3 in their diet.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know where your facts come from, cornking4, but this is where I based my opinion: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/UVB_Meter_Owners/</a><!-- m -->
This is a worldwide collection of UV Meter owners who post their collective findings of measuring UV. With the tools available and studies as such, I'm sure Zoos would not choose to use MegaRay if they are as truly garbage as you say they are. Not to say there can't be a bad apple in the bunch with either company but based off these findings, I like MegaRay.
I recently picked up 2 of the super expensive PowerSun 100W(usually $70+ tax EACH here locally) at 2 for $70, so since I needed MVB and I'd not tried them before, I got them. I figured this would let me be more objective in my opinion between the differences. I have never heard not one bad story about MegaRay anywhere short of they don't last long. I personally have had 3 only one is working now, that I can attest to. I need to ship one back to the manufacturer to get another for free as advertised and then I will have formed my opinion about that.


----------



## cornking4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think you're right, beasty. That was probably just someone leaving a comment about a bad apple. I was just saying that I saw an article or two about their faults... But then again there were many more articles complaining of issues with Powersun. I looked at those links you posted in your more recent post about the comparisons, and let me just say that I'm getting a Mega Ray when my Powersun's UV dies in a few months.


----------

